# Couple Done up



## myingling (Jun 5, 2015)

Few different calls turkey and predator

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 5, 2015)

Beauties, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 5, 2015)

That Cholla rocks !!!! good looking group of calls Mike !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2015)

VERY nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

